# Cube simulators



## immortalcube (Apr 28, 2008)

Not really sure where this should go :confused: , so here it is: what cube simulators do you guys use? I have been using Ryan Heise's on his site, but I need a downloadable one for my main computer, which doesn't have internet.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 29, 2008)

well, you can try to download the jar file that the applet runs off of. You won't be able to submit high scores, but it could still work. Other options are IsoCubeSim and Gabasoft cube ____. Both are click and drag sims as the Ryan Heise site is completely different.


----------



## immortalcube (Apr 29, 2008)

I like Heise's because it's keyboard controlled, it's more like using a cube. But where can I download the jar file for the applet? If you just download the page the jar file wouldn't be downloaded. I've searched for an available download, but haven't been able to find anything


----------



## tim (Apr 29, 2008)

immortalcube said:


> I like Heise's because it's keyboard controlled, it's more like using a cube. But where can I download the jar file for the applet? If you just download the page the jar file wouldn't be downloaded. I've searched for an available download, but haven't been able to find anything



Have a look at the source code of the page.


----------



## immortalcube (Apr 30, 2008)

What am I looking for? there are no .jar files referenced in the code anywhere. I tried downloading the page, but whatever file the sim is in can't be getting downloaded, cause when I open the htm file (whether connected to internet or not), it says 'applet failed to load' with an X where the sim should be. There is a .class file that's there, but I can't open that with anything.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 30, 2008)

I want to know how to get ryanheise sim off line!
Perhaps try emailing Heise about it?


----------



## Karthik (Apr 30, 2008)

Any puzzle any time: *http://tinyurl.com/4xzwl5*


----------



## immortalcube (May 1, 2008)

> Perhaps try emailing Heise about it?


brilliant! found his email off his site, gonna email him now. trying to think of how to word it (slightly afraid it will come off as "I'z in yor site, stealin ur apps", lol) I'll post back here when/if he responds.
*EDIT:* Actually, before I try that, I'm gonna look at the hi-games version, and see if I can't pull it out of there somewhere.
*DOUBLE EDIT:* I emailed him, we'll see what happens.


----------



## immortalcube (May 7, 2008)

Heise emailed me back:


> I do not make, support, or permit a separate downloadable version of the
> game. However, if your computer can be connected to the internet at
> least once, you can play it offline after that anytime by using "offline
> mode" in your web browser.


----------

